# Rechner Optimieren (Vor ZEN release)



## CellePelle (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo liebe Hardware hungrigen Fanatiker .

Ich möchte mein gesamtes System noch einmal vorher gründlich Optimieren bevor ich mir bei ZEN Release eine CPU/Mainboard/DDR4 zulege.
Da ich aktuell nicht weiß, was ich Upgraden kann an Hardware oder Perepherie bitte ich um Vorschläge .

*Aktuelles*

*Gehäuse:* NZXT s340
*G-Lüfter:* Hinten 1x120mm, Vorne 2x140mm, Oben 1x140mm (Alles be!Quiet silent wings)

*Mainboard:* AsRock 970 extreme 3 rev 2.0 (Modifizierter SPAWA Kühlerrippen marke Eigenbau)
*Netzteil:* Corsair Vengeance 650m (Sehr zu frieden, nicht hörbar)
*CPU:* FX-6300 @4,5GHZ (55°C Last)
*CPU-Kühler:* EKL Brocken ECO 2 PCGH Edition
*RAM:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 1866mhz 16gb
*Graka:* MSI R9 380 Gaming 4G
*Sound:* SoundBlaster X7 Limited Edition
*Headset:* Razer Kraken Pro (Ich nutze nur Stereo Kopfhörer/Headsets)
*Boxen:* Canton Chrono 502 (In weiß)
Tastatur und Maus bin ich sehr zufrieden 

*Systemplatte:* Samsung 850 EVO 500gb
*Datengrab:* HGST 1TB 7200u/min 2,5"
*Spiele:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200u/min 2,5"
*Cloud/tmp-Platte:* Seagate Barracude 500gb 7200u/min 3,5"
*Auslagerungsdatei-Stick:* Mach Xtreme MX 16gb SATA SSD (Unsichtbar im System)

*Hauptmonitor:* BenQ 2450HM
*Zweitmonitor:* Keine Ahnung 21Zoll xD

*Einsatzgebiete:* Zocken (CSGO, BF4, Wildstar, Indie usw...) und Anwendungsentwicklung (Dabei schicke Musik    )


Ich hätte in etwa 300€ für etwaige Upgrades, bin ein Weiß fan. Den Tower habe ich erst neu und bin sehr sehr zufrieden, sowie Maus/Tastatur (Mechanisch) auch.
Grafikkarte reicht bei FullHD aktuell auch für alle Games aus, daher auch uninteressant.

Vielleicht hättet Ihr ein paar Ideen?

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## Grozz (19. Juli 2016)

Da du erst mit Zen upgraden möchtest lohnt sich eine neue CPU logischerweise nicht mehr. Da Zen vermutlich auch auf DDR4 setzen wird lohnt sich auch kein RAM Upgrade. Somit würde ich entweder die 380 gegen eine 480 austauschen. Solltest vllt 50€ investieren um mit den 8GB VRAM sicher zu sein und vllt noch eine 2te SSD. Möglicherweise ein paar weiße Gehäuselüfter?


----------



## CellePelle (19. Juli 2016)

HiHo,
GraKa würde ich noch warten, da die nächste auch von AMD sein soll (Mag kein Nvidia), aber ein etwas besseres Modell ^^ soll es dann sein, leider hat ja AMD erst die 480 raus gehauen .
Würde gerne Weiße Gehäuse-Lüfter haben, welche würdest denn Empfehlen? Da ich aktuell selbst nichts besseres von der Fördermenge und der Lautlosigkeit gefunden habe.
2. SSD weiß ich aktuell leider nicht, wofür ich diese Einsetzten sollte. Hoffe ja das mit ZEN auch m.2 standard dabei ist und ich die m.2 als sys und die Samsung als 2. Spieleplatte. Nen AM3+ board jetzt noch für M.2 holen lohnt leider nicht .


Als richtiges Datengrab habe ich nen kleinen Server im Keller stehen mit 10TB  Raid 1+0/0+1.
Mache nebenbei viele viele Fotos


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juli 2016)

Also, du willst etwas ändern, aber du willst auch nichts ändern?  

- CPU/MB/RAM soll mit ZEN getauscht werden
- GPU reicht dir noch und soll dann auch später erst getauscht werden
- Gehäuse und Peripherie ist gerade neu und soll so bleiben

Ich weiß nicht wie deine Speichersituation aussieht, mit SSDs und Festplatten?  Hier würde ich aber auch nur kaufen was gerade notwendig ist. Durch die fortlaufende Weiterentwicklung macht es keinen Sinn etwas zu kaufen was man erst später braucht.

Da fallen mir höchstens noch Upgrades beim Sound oder den Monitoren ein.  Wie zufrieden bist du denn da?  Ein Sammelsurium aus verschiedenen, älteren Monitoren ist meist eher nervig als schön, vielleicht willst du da was dran ändern?  
Die Lautsprecher sind ok, eine brauchbare Soundkarte hast du auch. Was hängt denn dazwischen?


----------



## CellePelle (19. Juli 2016)

Huhu,
danke für die Antwort, ich weiß es hört sich doof an, möchte halt etwas Perfektionieren ^^.
Ich habe ja im Gehäuse Platz für 2x2,5" und 3x3,5". Aktuell habe ich ja 3x2,5". (Mit 2,5" Schiene für 3,5" Slot)
Die Platten sind alle aus dem Jahre 2010 und älter (Außer SSD).

Monitore wären toll, aber 300€ sind glaube zu wenig. Wollte bei den Monis später auf IPS Panel mind. 27 (mind. WQHD)" als main und 2x24"(FullHD oder WQHD) als second.
IPS Panel, weil die Farben besser sind  (Für meine Fotos ^^). Mir ist die Latenz ein wenig egal.

Was meinst mit Soundkarte dazwischen Hängen? 
Leider habe ich nur eine Kraken Pro (Stereo). Ich möchte auch bei Stereo bleiben, da diese Pseudo 5.1/7.1/80.1 nichts taugen. (Die Gamer Headsets eigentlich auch nicht ^^).


Firmen/Produkte die ich nicht mag :
Acer (Und deren Subs), LC, Medion (Und deren Subs)


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juli 2016)

Thema Monitor:
Ich hatte lange Zeit auch zwei kleine Monitore,  und nun stattdessen einen 21:9 Monitor.  Die kleinen mit 29"  (gleiche Höhe wie ein 24")  sind für 300€ zu haben, mit IPS Panel. Damit kann man gut zwei Fenster parallel offen haben, hat aber nicht zwei Monitore rumstehen. Gefällt mir deutlich besser.


Sound:
Die Frage war, was ist zwischen den Canton-Boxen und der Soundkarte?  Da muss doch noch eine Endstufe zwischen, oder irre ich mich?

Und du hast ein Kraken Pro ?     Oh Gott ...      Vielleicht solltest du das ersetzen.


----------



## CellePelle (19. Juli 2016)

Achso ja xD.
Also -> PC -> SoundBlaster -> SONY 2ch Stereo Receiver (STR-DH130) -> Canton Chrono 502
Und -> PC -> SoundBlaster -> Razer KrakenPro (schäm)
Und -> SONY W600D -> SONY 2ch Stereo Receiver (STR-DH130) -> Canton Chrono 502

Hoffe es ist ersichtlich, der Fernsehr hängt über den Monitoren 


[EDIT] JA RAZER! Ich schäme mich richtig xD (Da die aber funktioniert hatten, habe ich die nie Ersetzt ^^)


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juli 2016)

Also ...  wenn du auf guten Klang stehst, würde es sich lohnen das Kraken zu ersetzen.  Nach meinem persönlichen Empfinden klingt das schon wirklich deutlich schlechter als viele gute Kopfhörer und auch die besseren Headsets. 


Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht, was du noch ersetzen könntest    Spar es für die nächste Aufrüstung des PCs.


----------



## CellePelle (20. Juli 2016)

Gude,
sry habe es gestern nicht mehr geschafft .

Ja, dass Kraken musste ich auch mittels EQ etwas Pegeln, da es sehr sehr Basslastig war und die Mitteltöne verschluckt hat.

Welche Kopfhörer kann man denn empfehlen in Verbindung mit einem guten Standmikro (Würde das Mikro auch an der Wand fest machen .

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juli 2016)

CellePelle schrieb:


> Welche Kopfhörer kann man denn empfehlen in Verbindung mit einem guten Standmikro (Würde das Mikro auch an der Wand fest machen .


Was magst du denn und was soll er kosten?


----------



## CellePelle (20. Juli 2016)

Hiho,
also ich hätte 300€ zur Verfügung.

Wichtig ist: Stereo, Over Ear (komplett), Guter Sound (Spiele/Film/Musik), Ortung kann jedes Stereo also von daher 
Die Soundqualität von den Kopfhörern und des MICs sollten stimmen


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juli 2016)

Ok ...  wo fangen wir da an  

Es gibt eine Menge guter Kopfhörer,  hier sehr beliebt ist beispielsweise von Beyerdynamic die Serie  DT770/880/990Pro,  oder der Custom Studio. 
Aber es gibt auch andere gute Hersteller,  AKG, Sennheiser, ...    am besten wäre es, wenn du bei dir einen Hifi-Laden suchen gehst und mal ein paar davon testest. 

Zum Mikrofon:
Wenn es fest installiert werden soll, haben wir da etwas mehr Möglichkeiten.  Ich nutze ein T-Bone SC450USB,  das klingt ganz brauchbar. Ist für den Alltag aber vielleicht nur bedingt praktisch. 
Vielleicht hat hier ja noch jemand mehr gute Vorschläge.


----------



## CellePelle (21. Juli 2016)

Gude,
werde mir die Kopfhörer mal anhören xD.
Gibt es auch MICs die per Klinke rein gehen? (Kann auch Klinke und USB sein, aber USB nur für Strom  )


----------

